# How it all starts....



## samoajoe

Some have asked and maybe a few are curious, so here it is. This is the resin I use to make the lures I use. It along with the catalyst, dyes, glitter and insert all go together to create them. The shape, color patterns, and size are all up to the creator of course and that us where the fun comes in. I will post more pics later when I get some of the other parts put together. Cheers!


----------



## sniperpeeps

Any progress on the jumbo?


----------



## samoajoe

sniperpeeps said:


> Any progress on the jumbo?


Actual progres....no. I deas on how to start with that big mother.....yes. :thumbup: The main issue was and is finding a mold to start with. I have ideas, that I may put into work here soon. Coggins Lures make a huge Tado head and Bomboy make the Magilla, these are the size I'm assuming you're looking at....14-16in long if I remember correctly.

I also have a couple lures that Chris (Miss Kristy) wants me to put together for him, I have appreciated his patience. I've been slackin' and finally have a "workshop" that I can get to pouring in.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Hey man no rush at all....the Magilla is similar to what I was talking about.....almost like a teaser with hooks in it:thumbup: Nice and big so it makes some noise in the wash.


----------



## samoajoe

A few more pieces of the operation


----------



## sniperpeeps

That's really cool. I can't imagine the sense of accomplishment you feel when one of your lures catches a nice fish.


----------



## MSViking

Subscribed..


----------



## rufus1138

+1.


----------



## samoajoe

sniperpeeps said:


> That's really cool. I can't imagine the sense of accomplishment you feel when one of your lures catches a nice fish.


 
It's VERY cool...


----------



## samoajoe

A couple insert pics


----------



## MissKristy

Nice give me a call when ur going to make some more


----------



## samoajoe

Pinky and a mojito head, just a tad too much green.


----------



## jim t

Can you rotate the camera 90 degrees, or the picture?

Just giving you heck... THANKS for posting your techniques.

Jim


----------



## samoajoe

jim t said:


> Can you rotate the camera 90 degrees, or the picture?
> 
> Just giving you heck... THANKS for posting your techniques.
> 
> Jim


These pictures are all taken with a camera phone so I'm guessing the format and the upload rotate them sometimes. This is actually taken correctly while horizontal. Believe me the rotation of the pictures is a pain...


----------



## MissKristy

Nice looking lures


----------



## MrFish

Nice lures!


----------



## DAWGONIT

Those are schweeet looking; thanks for sharing in your craft.

Catch 'em up.


----------



## samoajoe

Thanks gents! I have a few more in the works that I will post later. I unfortunately can't produce any monster sized heads that some have asked about. These two recent ones my not be a popular color patter in the Gulf but they are a couple color schemes I've wanted to experiment with recently.


----------



## samoajoe

MissKristy said:


> Nice give me a call when ur going to make some more


 
I will let you know, you been out recently or anytime soon?


----------



## MissKristy

No havent been out but been buying lures and some new reels .cany. wait till the pelagic s move back in im going to try and go once a week weat her permitting


----------



## samoajoe

As the lure head turns. And yes, it's another rotated pic.


----------



## samoajoe

More heads


----------



## DAWGONIT

Awesome. Again, thanks for sharing!


----------



## sniperpeeps

Love the auburn head that's sweet


----------



## samoajoe

sniperpeeps said:


> Love the auburn head that's sweet


 
I have been curious as to how the sticker would react once resin was poured over it and it turned out fine. It's a good 10" lure that will pull a good bubble behind it.



Thanks again for the compliments guys.


----------



## MissKristy

Nice looking work cant wait to catch something on yhem and get you some picks


----------



## samoajoe

Thanks Chris! Do me a favor and send me those pics one more time if at all possible. 

Cheers!


----------



## samoajoe

Joe Cain lures in the spirit of Mardi Gras


----------



## Bowdata

Hey Joe, where my lures at man? i gotta put things in order if i am gonna do any fishing this year.


----------



## samoajoe

Bowdata said:


> Hey Joe, where my lures at man? i gotta put things in order if i am gonna do any fishing this year.


 
From the looks of your avatar pic you look like you know what you're doing....is that the one that got away??? 

You know where I live!


----------



## samoajoe

Playing with broken abalone shell


----------



## samoajoe

A few I slapped together this weekend. A big 14" chigger, a 7" smaller chigger, and a long 9" plunger with a blue sparkly hat


----------



## samoajoe

Chugger...... Not chigger


----------



## BlaineAtk

Wirelessly posted

That's awesome!! Looks great, I gotta get some tool to make something like these!!!!


----------



## jpark76

*How do you buy?*

Just curious what is the best way to place an order or if you have a website featuring your products?

thanks!


----------



## samoajoe

jpark76 said:


> Just curious what is the best way to place an order or if you have a website featuring your products?
> 
> thanks!


PM sent


----------



## samoajoe

Here's a 12" Rainbow Runner inspired head. It's a heavy plunger that will run well in any sea conditions. It will be rigged with 600# leader it's ready for the new state record it will set. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenton

Fantastic work. You look like you have them dialed in really well. How many levels of finish sanding does it take to get the finished product looking that nice?


----------



## samoajoe

Kenton said:


> Fantastic work. You look like you have them dialed in really well. How many levels of finish sanding does it take to get the finished product looking that nice?


You need to use a chisel for the carved edges and grooves. I use 100, 600, 1000, 2000, then 2500 grit sandpaper to smooth them out. Once done, a polishing agent is used to buff the shine on them. It's pretty tedious, but it makes a huge difference. Thanks again!


----------



## Tobiwan

I really think this is soo cool I want to get into this!!


----------



## Tobiwan

I'd just like to piddle at home...how does one go about making lures like this? I don't know where to start any advice?


----------



## samoajoe

Tobiwan said:


> I'd just like to piddle at home...how does one go about making lures like this? I don't know where to start any advice?


 
There's a lot of trial and error. I made them for about two years before I showed anyone who would critique them. If starting off, there's a book called Lure Making 101/102 by Jim Rizzuto, who goes into very good detail about the whole process. You can always start by making molds of existing lures, but I feel it's a bit cheesy to go this route, especially if someone calls it their own. The pros like Makaira Pulling lures are not going to come off their trade secrets too easily. Start with resin, brass tubes, inserts and go form there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tobiwan

Thanks for the info I just want to try making a few in my garage not trying to take any trade secrets or anything. 

Thanks a lot! 👍


----------



## MrFish

That book by Rizzuto will tell you everything you need to know. Good info there.


----------



## samoajoe

Making eyes with leftover resin. Some turn out better than others, but these are the most realistic I've made.


----------



## samoajoe

Here's some recent stuff. A few others have been sent around to a few Capts here and there.


----------



## speckledcroaker

Wirelessly posted

Got me thinking pill bottles might work pretty good for molds. They come in every size.


----------



## samoajoe

speckledcroaker said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Got me thinking pill bottles might work pretty good for molds. They come in every size.


Pill bottles do work, but you're limited to tube shaped heads.


----------



## samoajoe

A few more skirted ones.


----------



## gator7_5

samoajoe said:


> Here's some recent stuff. A few others have been sent around to a few Capts here and there.


I really like that bottom one!


----------

